# cryptocoryne and vallisneria incompatiblity



## 2BAD (May 12, 2009)

hi
I have heared unverified informations about incompatibility of cryptocoryne family and vallisneria.
Is it correct?
if so plz let me know about references
comments are appreciated.
thx


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd doubt it. Did the source give a reason as to why?


----------



## 2BAD (May 12, 2009)

no
just some perosnal experiment was mentioned.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Many Crypts come from softer water, so do not need a high level of minerals in the water. 
Many Vals come from hard water and will die without adequate levels of minerals, especially Ca. 

This does not mean they are incompatible, though. Just make sure the GH is over about 3 degrees, and that the GH is actually measuring some Ca, not just all Mg. (For example, if you started with RO, then added Epsom salt until the GH measured 3 degrees, this is not right. Epsom salt does not have Ca.)


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I have Vals growing right through a clump of crypts no problem. My water is closer to 8 degrees GDH.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've grown them both together with no problems to either.


----------

